# Your Flehmen Response Pictures



## Stacykins

With rut starting, I am sure the bucks are in full gear when it comes to acting silly. Have you taken a picture of a goat doing the flehmen response? If so, please do share! I know our lads do it to best detect if a doe is in heat, but it makes me laugh every time I see them curl their lip up to get a good whiff!

George did it for me today while I had the camera about


----------



## Tayet

LOL my buck Terence was doing that tonight! He got a little frisky with one of my older does.


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, :laugh:


----------

